
Samsung Focus – Unified Inbox; email, calendar, task, memo, and contacts - richardboegli
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.samsung.android.focus
======
richardboegli
From Google Play page:

Samsung Focus does not operate any cloud server. It connects only to the
actual mail servers. It stores your account’s data on the device and Samsung
Electronics® never access any user’s data at all.

